# Groomer cut nails too short. One bleeding



## badbananas (Nov 4, 2014)

Took mako to petsmart to get bath and nails cut. Never had a problem before. Today took him and when I picked him up I heard him whining and thought that can't be my dog? He gets out, super excited to see me (as usual) but still kind of whiny. I'm waiting for the receipt and I notice blood on the floor and asked what that was from. Then I realise it's from mako! I was freaking out and the groomer reassured me he will be fine and put this powder on it. I asked what I should do at home she said nothing. But a lady waiting for her pup kept giving me this worried look and told me to watch it at home because it could get a nasty infection. 

Took these pics and was wondering how bad is it? Is there anything I should get for it? Or take him to the vet? How long does it usually take to heal? I feel so bad. He won't let anyone touch it for obvious reasons, but otherwise acting normal. Sorry so many questions! Never had this happen before (I've had my dog growing up nails been cut too short before, but never to where it bleeds! So kind of lost).


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I think its going to be fine. If it bleeds, get some more of the powder on it to help clot it up. This happens all the time. Keep an eye on that toe, if he favors it, licks or it is warmer than the rest of them, bring him to the vet could be an infection. Otherwise, the less attention you pay to it, the less the dog will also. 

For the future, consider doing the nails yourself. No one will take the same care of your dog as you would. My groomer is only paid for wash and blow dry my dog. No ears, no nails. I will do that myself.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

He will be fine. The bleeding will stop. No big deal. It's probably a bit sure. But will be fine.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

keep him quiet so it doesn't keep reopening. Flour will work to help clot it. No need to go buy a special product. It should be better by tomorrow as the quick recedes.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a can of corn starch. 'PET' is written in marker across the front. We use it any time we cut a pet's nail too short - dog, rabbit, guinea pig. It will be fine.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Any of the before mentioned solutions will work if a quick was accidentally cut. I prefer to use a bar of soap dragged across the nail to stop the bleeding. Also if he is sore you can give him a baby aspirin.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Mikki said:


> Any of the before mentioned solutions will work if a quick was accidentally cut. I prefer to use a bar of soap dragged across the nail to stop the bleeding. Also if he is sore you can give him a baby aspirin.



Do not give aspirin. It's actually used to prevent clotting. And it can be super hard on dogs stomachs.


----------



## badbananas (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the quick responses! And glad these things are in my pantry. Nothing special. The bleeding stopped now (but he is napping. Not walking). So hoping that was it. 

I take him to get nails done because I'm always too scared I'll mess them up. But after looking on here at all these different nail topics, I might give it a try. He does well with dremel (not skittish) so might try my hand at that. I order from foster and smith all the time and saw one from them was recommend on another post. Just a little nervous!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been a groomer for 37 years, and nicking a quick happens. Dogs jerk their feet at the absolute wrong time, and there you go.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dogfaeries said:


> I've been a groomer for 37 years, and nicking a quick happens. Dogs jerk their feet at the absolute wrong time, and there you go.


Jax. grrrrrr....every **** time. I dremel them now to avoid the blood.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Jax. grrrrrr....every **** time. I dremel them now to avoid the blood.


Oh, yeah. It's annoying, lol. I've got all my dogs trained to lie on their sides on the couch, so they have all four feet sticking out. They don't kick and pull since they aren't trying to balance. It helps.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dogfaeries said:


> Oh, yeah. It's annoying, lol. I've got all my dogs trained to lie on their sides on the couch, so they have all four feet sticking out. They don't kick and pull since they aren't trying to balance. It helps.


This is how I do Jax. It doesn't matter. She starts kicking as soon as I touch her back feet. Seger is much better. He's actually better laying centered where I can just work around him without holding his foot.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Those back feet always seem to be ticklish!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dogfaeries said:


> Those back feet always seem to be ticklish!


lol That's what I told my husband


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

The vet does Newlie's nails anytime I bring him in and he did Max's as well. I started this when I went to pick Max up at the groomer one day and the girl told me that there had been three or four girls struggling with Max to do his nails, one of whom had been lying on top of him! (Max was very gentle, but very strong, and never gave anybody any trouble other than with his toenails.) I figured this was an accident waiting to happen so I started taking him to the vet. 

We had an ordeal the first time I took him to the vet to have it done, too. After a few minutes of struggle, the vet took hold of him from the front, his son, a young, strong college kid, had him from the back and I took the side. All the sudden, Max screamed (I mean, like a woman) and we all dropped our hands. The vet said "That is one smart dog, I hadn't even touched him yet, but he knew if he screamed, we would let go." 

After that, he started putting Max and then later Newlie, up on the table to do their nails. He said because they are high up in the air, they don't fight as much and that has proved to be true.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

If you're afraid of infection, you can soak the toe in epsom salt-water mix 1-2 times a day or you can rinse it with peroxide.


----------

